# Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) Released to Web and Windows Update



## malware (May 6, 2008)

Today, Windows XP Service Pack (SP3) has officially hit the Release to Web (RTW) milestone. The third service pack for Windows XP is now available both on Windows Update and the Microsoft Download Center.


> Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) includes all previously released updates for the operating system. This update also includes a small number of new functionalities, which do not significantly change customers' experience with the operating system. This white paper summarizes what is new in Windows XP SP3.


*DOWNLOAD:* Network Installation (316.4MB) |  ISO CD Image File (545MB).

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

nice!

thnx malware


----------



## Snake05 (May 6, 2008)

I'm just waiting for the headlines tomorrow about how many problems this has created, and will be removed for "further" revision...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2008)

i think i will install this once i reinstall windows, which i have no plans on doing anytime soon.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2008)

Does this work with X64 and is it worth it?


----------



## Ravenas (May 6, 2008)

Nice I'm downloading it now...XP just keeps getting better and better


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Malware! While I won't be rushing to update until a few days from now, I've been waiting for SP3 for my lappy! (Think I'll let some other folks be the "Pioneers")


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2008)

I just updated...  here is proof.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I just updated...  here is proof.



Excellent!

Will be interested in hearing what you think after you play a bit..


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I just updated...  here is proof.



Any performance gains or losses?


----------



## Exavier (May 6, 2008)

what differences are you seeing, Pvt?


----------



## entilza (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone uninstalled the latest SP3 Build then re-install the official SP3?  If so please let me know of any issues... Thanks!


----------



## Nicksterr (May 6, 2008)

what is the diff b/t the network installation and the iso cd image file? the network installation is what was leaked everywhere...


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2008)

My guess would be that the CD ISO has all of the localization (languages) included in it.
The network install probably checks your locale and gives you the one you need.

Just a guess though.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (May 6, 2008)

I dont see much of a difference between SP2 to SP3.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

entilza said:


> Has anyone uninstalled the latest SP3 Build then re-install the official SP3?  If so please let me know of any issues... Thanks!



I did a while back and eventually ran into issues.  Though, I can't be for certain that the issues were due to the process.  I would recommend doing a fresh install if you're up to it.


----------



## KoD (May 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Does this work with X64 and is it worth it?



Doesn't work with x64.

"Windows XP SP3 is for x86 editions of Windows XP only. The x64 editions of Windows XP were serviced by Windows Server 2003 SP2."


----------



## ITman (May 6, 2008)

entilza said:


> Has anyone uninstalled the latest SP3 Build then re-install the official SP3?  If so please let me know of any issues... Thanks!



Installed SP3 on two PCs. One had SP3-beta on it before, one clean SP2 installation. No issues to report in either case.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 7, 2008)

sweet ill give this a try!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 7, 2008)

I downloaded and installed it a few days ago. It's been working great ever since. Haven't had any problems at all or noticed a difference (good or bad).


----------



## trog100 (May 7, 2008)

so what exactly does it do.. does anybody have the faintest idea.. ???

trog

ps..just read the thingy.. pretty much nothing it seems so why bother..


----------



## KoD (May 7, 2008)

trog100 said:


> so what exactly does it do.. does anybody have the faintest idea.. ???
> 
> trog
> 
> ps..just read the thingy.. pretty much nothing it seems so why bother..



See your signature.


----------



## spud107 (May 7, 2008)

trog100 said:


> so what exactly does it do.. does anybody have the faintest idea.. ???
> 
> trog
> 
> ps..just read the thingy.. pretty much nothing it seems so why bother..



apart from not having to install a shitload of updates to an sp2 install,
saves so much time having an sp3 cd to install xp if needed,
its not as if they can make xp any faster, that requires new hardware for that.


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

yay its finnally here


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 7, 2008)

Meh, I had the RC months ago. No big whoop then. 

Unless the has been some major additions then only thing this will be worthwile for is slipstreaming.

I'm confused as to why everyone is "all a'twitter" about this? DX10 ain't gonna be in it!  On the positive it at least creates the illusion that M$ will be supporting this OS for a while longer....


----------



## Morgoth (May 7, 2008)

can anny one tell me how i can change the language  of my computer ? so i can instal this update


----------



## Haytch (May 7, 2008)

Morgoth, you can right mousebutton on the taskbar, then left mousebutton on ' Toolbars ' & select Language Bar.  

Enter the language bar settings which will appear on the bottom right next to the time, or up top, depending on settings.  Add / Make changes appropriately.

I have installed the XP SP3 on 3 seperate systems, and i have not experienced any issues as yet.
I have noticed an increase in framerate performance using both the 3870x2 & 9800Gx2.

For those out there that are not sure whether to update or not, it simply means your not aware of the many security features now implemented with SP3.  I highly recommend everyone has a read thru the white paper and becomes more familiar with the update.

I will continue to benchmark the 3 pc's ive installed SP3 on and i will submit results soon.

Please note, it has not effected my overclocking ability or stability.


----------



## Morgoth (May 7, 2008)

cant find it


----------



## imperialreign (May 7, 2008)

Haytch said:


> Morgoth, you can right mousebutton on the taskbar, then left mousebutton on ' Toolbars ' & select Language Bar.
> 
> Enter the language bar settings which will appear on the bottom right next to the time, or up top, depending on settings.  Add / Make changes appropriately.
> 
> ...



that is great news to hear!  After I had tried the SP3 RC, my whole XP installation went to shit in a heartbeat.

I've already downloaded SP3, but been a little leary of it after my ordeals with the RC; I'm going to backup the SYS in it's entirety tonight, and install SP3 tomorrow, I guess . . .


----------



## Haytch (May 7, 2008)

I had minor issues with all the Release Candidates i tried.  There was always some minor issue and a way to work around it.  Im glad to inform you that all the issues i had previously encounted and informed MS about were resolved.

I think MS did really well with the Release Candidates, and customer feedback helped ensure a quality but delayed SP3 release.



Morgoth :   Goto ' START ' & then ' Control Panel '.   Enter ' Regional And Language Options '.

1.  Adjust Regional Standard and Formats accordingly.
2.  Adjust your location accordingly.

Goto the ' Languages ' Tab located between ' Regional Options ' & ' Advanced '.
Select ' Details ' in the ' Text Services And Input Languages ' Section of the Regional Options TAB.

1.  Select appropriate ' Default Input Language '
2. Add / Remove appropriate language service using the ' Add or Remove ' feature in the ' Installed Services ' Section of the Text Services And Input Options Settings TAB.

Apply, and OK.


----------



## imperialreign (May 7, 2008)

Haytch said:


> I had minor issues with all the Release Candidates i tried.  There was always some minor issue and a way to work around it.  Im glad to inform you that all the issues i had previously encounted and informed MS about were resolved.
> 
> I think MS did really well with the Release Candidates, and customer feedback helped ensure a quality but delayed SP3 release.



True - TBH, I found the RC to be very buggy, but I think that had more to do with having a relatively, somewhat new-to-the-market board, and partially out of date chipset drivers (to this day, ASUS provides a more current chipset driver package than Intel does on their website).

But I intend to give the official SP3 a go . . . just want to make sure my backup is shotgun proof first


----------



## niko084 (May 7, 2008)

Makes my job easier...

No it wont with with xp x64 its an entirely different kernel.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 7, 2008)

Sp3 froze on installing, so I went to safe mode did a system restore. then it froze again and I had to restore all over again. thanks microsoft.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2008)

best off installing it when you do a fresh format of your machine, thats how SPs usually are.


----------



## Haytch (May 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> best off installing it when you do a fresh format of your machine, thats how SPs usually are.



Totally agree!  Must remember that most of us already have SP2 with basically every single update, so logically installing the SP3 would be worse off seeing as it is missing components and updates available beyond SP3, regardless of its extra features.

SP3 should be used upon the next format. As stated by Microsoft, it is a collection of a greater portion of updates made available from SP2 till now + added security features and ' read the white paper '.

Please note that removing every single update from the add/remove section, and getting XP back to basic SP2 standard and then installing SP3 is foolish, but i had to try it anyways. Dont do it.


----------



## timta2 (May 7, 2008)

So does anyone think we will see retail XP SP3 discs for sale? I mean with Vista being pushed so hard and all.


----------



## Nick89 (May 7, 2008)

"Windows Service Pack 3, an exercise in sodomy"


----------



## pentastar111 (May 7, 2008)

No problems here...


----------



## btarunr (May 7, 2008)

No problems here...

...or should I say no changes/differences/increments/features here


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 7, 2008)

trog100 said:


> so what exactly does it do.. does anybody have the faintest idea.. ???
> 
> trog
> 
> ps..just read the thingy.. pretty much nothing it seems so why bother..



I have been running SP3 for a week now, visually little difference but I have to say, things just seem a touch quicker and smoother, that maybe just me but my windows loading time has dropped by a couple of seconds and everything just seems a little better "balanced".


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 7, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> I have been running SP3 for a week now, visually little difference but I have to say, things just seem a touch quicker and smoother, that maybe just me but my windows loading time has dropped by a couple of seconds and everything just seems a little better "balanced".



Guys, just read the release notes link at the top of this page. SP3 is not a visual upgrade or anything like that. Its not supposed to make your PC faster. Its a major "security" upgrade. Things like NAP, and black hole router detection.   Read the notes...........


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 7, 2008)

Nicksterr said:


> what is the diff b/t the network installation and the iso cd image file? the network installation is what was leaked everywhere...



Basically the ISO is an ISO with the network installaion on it. Perhaps some fancy autorun added and whatnot.


----------



## VroomBang (May 7, 2008)

sp3 has been working fine for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 7, 2008)

It broke the family system. Tried to load Windows, restart in a continuous loop. I had to do a full reinstall.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2008)

no x64 bit support for the major LOSS! 

but i did try it for about 3 days on my 32bit install good stuff didnt notice a difff but she was crazy stable.


----------



## Dark_Webster (May 7, 2008)

And in terms of gaming??? ANY performance increase or loss??


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2008)

nope neither well on the major games on older games i saw an increase less than 5fps though


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 7, 2008)

Running Smooth. Love the security updates


----------



## Unable (May 7, 2008)

*error*

It's giving me error.. I tried in 2 pc's...

error: - File update.inf it's not correct


----------



## newconroer (May 8, 2008)

btarunr said:


> No problems here...
> 
> ...or should I say no changes/differences/increments/features here



Which is the key. I'm not interested in A)Reformatting my already master manipulated and perfected XP installation and/or B)Installing a service pack WITHOUT a format - for the sake of gaining nothing. 

It's not worth the risk or any possible headaches, even if they turn out to be nill. 

As for the security..well learn how Windows works, then learn something about security, then learn what YOU can do about it; that and stay away from shady sites. Such things should be fairly low priority for strictly gamers; and real network administrators should already know what needs to be done; they've been doing it before SP3 was even announced.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 8, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Guys, just read the release notes link at the top of this page. SP3 is not a visual upgrade or anything like that. Its not supposed to make your PC faster. Its a major "security" upgrade. Things like NAP, and black hole router detection.   Read the notes...........



And in contrast, almost everyone is reporting slightly improved benching with SP3, my 2006 score went up 120 points, exaxctly the same settings.


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2008)

Guess the automatic update doesn't work if you have SP3 RC huh?


----------



## JRMBelgium (May 9, 2008)

That's one mega superfast Service pack installer. SP2 took ages to install, this one was installed within 8 minutes ( download and reboot included! ).

I've only encountered one bug so far. Microsoft included Windows Live Messenger 9 beta, wich doesn't seem to work very well. Uninstalled it, problem solved.

No compatibility issues so far...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2008)

you seem to be like the only person to install the SP without any major snags, usually its you install a SP and suffer problems or you install fresh and not suffer.


----------



## JRMBelgium (May 9, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> you seem to be like the only person to install the SP without any major snags, usually its you install a SP and suffer problems or you install fresh and not suffer.



Well, My XP installation is dated from august 2007, I currently have 189 applications installed. It's still as fast as in august 2007. Just have to run some cleaning/tweaking software once a month to keep it going. I also have O&O Defrag that defrags my PC when idle.


----------



## Bob The Fish (May 9, 2008)

Works fine for me, and on my bros comp and labtop and on my 3 room mates computers.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 9, 2008)

Mine was downloaded and installed without a hitch, I must be one of the lucky ones, but I got mine from the "update" area of Microsofts site about a week before it appeared here somehow.......the whole process including the download took about 40 minutes.


----------



## dwax (May 9, 2008)

I been having network connection problems since I installed this.Seems every time I boot up I lose my connection. Have to re-boot the modem. Anyone have this type problem?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

I cant install it at all. it gets part way through then pops up with an 'internal error' it even does that when i run it in safe mode. its messed up my XP abit cuz since the installation failed. each time I boot up it tells me that I need to restart for some changes to take effect blah blah blah so i maybe looking at a complete new XP installation - otherwise its still good,


----------



## dwax (May 9, 2008)

FreedomEclipse

Did you try Windows update? Or was it a stand alone installer. I went to Win update and it went smooth.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

well, ive tried windows update, & ive tried the network install & ive also downloaded the ISO file & burned it onto CD.

i think it could be possibly down to the fact that my copy of XP is a 'borrowed' edition. even though i can STILL do all the other updates & get past M$ WGA tool everytime it checks my XP. meh - maybe i need to install it on a clean copy of XP or something.

If i can be arsed i will install XP on a spare HDD & then try to install the SP

see if it works that way


----------



## HAL7000 (May 9, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Running Smooth. Love the security updates



Agreed ..........thats just the simple truth of this upgrade.


----------



## imperialreign (May 9, 2008)

Running fine so far on my rig, no hiccups . . . yet.

Had to get rid of that damn ASP.NET acount again, though, and fix the logon screen from popping up again.


----------



## pentastar111 (May 10, 2008)

Day three and still no problems...


----------



## Nick89 (May 10, 2008)

I'm running SP3 and have no issues.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 4, 2008)

For people who started a fresh install:-

Did you get to update SP2 before updgrade to SP3?

When I went to update SP2 all it came up with was an SP3 update.

My grandmothers dial-up modem makes a stuttery dialtone now after using the latest modem driver with SP3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2008)

sadly for me & my main rig - SP3 has come a little too late -

this was taken from a website after I started having Issues in a test install of SP3



> _Second problem, affecting certain AMD motherboards
> 
> The second problem type manifests itself in a different error code during boot, and also seems to affect only AMD-based computers. The error code will say something similar to:
> Problem was detected and windows has been shut down to protect your computer from damage.
> ...




Asus has long since stopped supporting 939 hardware  so theres no new bios or anything which fix's the problem & the only way to get around it is as described above.

aparantly im not the only one to be having these issues - loads of others are having more or less the same problem

the source can be found Here

I doubt Asus could careless - I also doubt anyone else could as most have already moved on & away from the 90nm era.


----------

